# First time using opti-red, dosage help.



## Smok1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Got my last shipment from bosagrapes for the year, got my mlf, french oak, twin corks, fermaid o, more chromatography solution and paper, and opti-red, one thing, first year doing real grapes is an expensive one going from kits having to buy the press, crusher, larger fermenters, ect. So im trying to do alot of batches to make it worth my while, im now up to 680lbs of grapes as of today. 

My question is about opti-red, never used it but ive seen lots of you using it so i ordered some, im having trouble figuring out the dosage. Does anyone know how many grams per liter? Do i add right after crush? Or wait 24 hours when i pitch the yeast? Is it some sort of subsitute for a pectic enzyme or do i do a regular dose of that too?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 13, 2017)

If you're using Lallzyme, add that at crush. Add the OptiRed at least 8 hours later. I'm usually 12-24 hours - right before I pitch the yeast. You want that enzyme to work for a while before adding the tannin. Otherwise, the tannin can precipitate the enzyme out before it has a chance to get to work.

Dosage is 1g/gal. I've read that's both must and finished wine. Honestly not sure which. MoreWine sells 8g packets and that's what I use with 3 lugs of grapes.


----------



## stickman (Oct 13, 2017)

OptiRed is a yeast based product. Here a data sheet from Scott Labs. 

View attachment Opti-Red%2012-7-10.pdf


----------



## Smok1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ok so i already ordered french oak granuals, i thought that acted as a sacraficial tannin, plus my grapes are already very dark purple, should i even add opti-red? Im a bit confused on the optired because i thought it smoothed out tannins and aided in color retention

How many grams per liter?whats the dosage for us small folk?


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 14, 2017)

1g/gallon is the dose


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 14, 2017)

stickman said:


> OptiRed is a yeast based product. Here a data sheet from Scott Labs.



Thanks Stickman. Was going on memory last night and had 'tannin integration' on the brain. From MoreWine: "results in red wines with more intense color, rounder mouthfeel and better tannin integration."


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 14, 2017)

I use opti-red, oak powder and superfood during primary and like the results


----------

